# Die BuffedOnAir Gilde



## Firun (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Freunde,

im Rahmen unseres Wöchentlichen BuffedOnAir Streams haben wir seit längerer Zeit eine WoW-Gilde.

Die Gilde ist Stufe 25 und etwas Aktiv, warum ich etwas Aktiv schreibe hat folgenden Grund, es sind ca.130 Mitglieder in der Gilde von denen aber nur 10-15 wirklich Aktiv sind. 

Da wir in WoD den Raidcontent angehen möchten wäre es schön auf diesen Weg noch den ein oder anderen Mitspieler zu finden.(kleines Ziel 10er) (geiles Ziel 25er) 
Geplant ist in WoD zu Raiden aber nicht 5 mal die Woche keine Angst, eher gemütlich 1-2 mal die Woche. 
Momentan klappern wir alte BC und Classic Raids für Mogging Items ab, und spielen unsere Mains Live jeden Mittwoch im Stream.
Wichtig wäre noch zu erwähnen das wir keine bestimmte Klasse suchen, spielt was Euch Spaß macht  

so genug geerdet kommen wir zu den knallharten Fakten 

*Wer wir sind:* Die BuffedOnAir WoW-Gilde, sprich Leute aus der Community(mybuffed,buffed,twitch) sowie Shordy und Firun von BuffedOnAir. 

*Was wir möchten:* Ganz klar Spaß am Spiel, keinen Stress, WoD Erleben. 

*Was wir verlangen:*Wir haben nur eine Regel, wir nehmen nur Trolle und Tauren Paladine auf, wer sich an diesem kleinen Rassenrassismus nicht stört ist jeder Zeit willkommen.

Für lustige Unterhaltungsabende gibt es natürlich auch einen Teamspeak Server  *buffed.teamspeak.de *


Wenn ihr mit machen wollt, meldet euch entweder hier im Forum mit einer PM bei mir oder im Spiel bei 
Shørðý
Fîrûn
Shordy
Zulfirun
Wynni




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (23. Juni 2014)

Push


----------



## Totemkrieger (25. Juni 2014)

Oh auf Blackhand.Bin sowieso gerade dabei mir diesen Server mal anzuschauen.Ich wäre gern dabei


----------



## Firun (26. Juni 2014)

Gerne


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juni 2014)

Hätte auch Interesse. Aber was heisst "nur Trolle und Tauren Paladine"? Also Trolle alle Klassen, aber Tauren nur Paladine?


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2014)

Genau


----------



## Firun (27. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Genau



Genau! Genau!


----------



## Firun (5. Juli 2014)

Und Push BÄM! Bäng!


----------



## hornhauer1994 (5. Juli 2014)

..Aber......aber Trolle sind sooooo hässlich


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2014)

dann mach dir ne taurin paladin


----------



## hornhauer1994 (5. Juli 2014)

will aber kein Paladin sein


----------



## Airidis (6. Juli 2014)

Das heisst also, wenn ich auf Level 1 beginne, dann nehmt ihr mich auch noch mit ?  Habe nämlich noch nie eine Hordie gespielt ;-)


----------



## XRayFanatic (6. Juli 2014)

Mal was sinnvolles frag  wie sind den die Raidzeiten ??


----------



## Firun (13. Juli 2014)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Mal was sinnvolles frag  wie sind den die Raidzeiten ??



Gibt noch keine weil wir erst mit WoD Raiden gehen werden, alles andere ist momentan spontan bei Interesse.


----------



## Sheilina (13. Juli 2014)

Wenn ihr noch eine kleine (bald ganz große) Druidin brauchen könnt, wäre ich gerne mit meiner Melijin dabei


----------



## Firun (13. Juli 2014)

immer doch  einfach IG melden


----------



## Firun (27. Juli 2014)

Push


----------



## latosa (12. August 2014)

Ist noch platz ich wollte mal wieder reinschaun nach all den jahren, ist ja eigendlich ein neues spiel für mich.Der nick ist zardes.


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2014)

wann biste online abends dann würd ich dich laden 

Es sind aber nur Tauren Palas und ansonsten Troll Klassen erlaubt


----------



## latosa (12. August 2014)

jetzt bin ich da, sonst ab 20uhr-24uhr eigendlich immer .


----------



## Der Papst (13. August 2014)

Die Einschränkung auf Trolle und Tauren-Paladine finde ich schade, sonst wäre ich auch dabei gewesen, wollte sowieso ab WoD bei der Horde spielen :-(


----------



## latosa (14. August 2014)

Ich warte eigentlich immer noch auf einen invite!.


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2014)

Geduld junger Padawan - ich werd nicht bezahlt dafür 24 stunden verfügbar zu sein um leute einzuladen 

wurdest ebend eingeladen


----------



## Timolan (21. August 2014)

Wäre auch dabei. Mein Charname auf Blackhand ist Timoku.


----------



## Thamann (21. August 2014)

Welche Klasse ist den am geringsten Verteten bei euch?


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2014)

Schau nach  http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/blackhand/buffed/roster?rank=&maxLvl=90&name=&class=&view=achievementPoints&minLvl=1&race=&sort=class&dir=a


----------



## XRayFanatic (21. August 2014)

Ihr habt einen Orc in euren Reihen ........


----------



## Racknahack (10. November 2014)

So ne Gilde ist auch keine schlechte Idee. Bin nur auf den falschen Realms aktiv. Hab gesehen das ihr nicht gerade viele DK,s und Schurken habt. Gibt es dafür einen Grund oder ist es eher Zufall.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Zuhlina (18. November 2014)

Tolle Idee und ich hoffe auch für euch dass es bisher gut läuft!

 

Und wenn ihr das kleine Wörtchen noch ändert, dann hat es sogar etwas mehr Professionalität 

 

 

 

 Rassenrassismus
 

Einfach in "Rassismus" ändern  "Rassenrassismus" ist... so wie... "alkohlhaltiger Alkohol" 

 

Grüße


----------

